# howto: portage mit mysql als backend

## lolli78

hallo leute,

ich habe gerade zufällig im englischen teil was seeehr spannendes für alle esearch-benutzer und alle, denen portage zu langsam ist, gefunden.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175461

darin wird beschrieben, wie man portage dazu bringen kann, mysql als db-backend zu benutzen. emerge -s wird damit sehr schnell - ich habe esearch nicht als vergleich, aber es wird wesentlich schneller als mit dem alten, dateibasierten backend.

viel spaß damit!

lorenz

----------

## lolli78

hallo mal wieder,

es gibt inzwischen auch einen bugreport dazu. wer über den weiteren verlauf dieses "enhancements" informiert werden will, kann sich im bugzilla in die cc-liste eintragen und bekommt dann ab-und-zu mal ein statusmail, wenn sich was ändert. vielleicht ändert sich die priorität der portage-entwickler ja, wenn viele in der cc-liste stehen?

zum bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=51704

lorenz

----------

## rblock

Hallo Lorenz,

habe mich auch soeben eingetragen und hoffe, dass Du recht behältst, denn immer zwei Datenbanken (emerge + esearch) zu pflegen ist nicht nur für den Anwender aufwändig, sondern belastet auch die Server, da beide ein "emerge sync" ausführen.  :Smile: 

Unterstützende Grüße

----------

## Genone

 *rblock wrote:*   

> habe mich auch soeben eingetragen und hoffe, dass Du recht behältst, denn immer zwei Datenbanken (emerge + esearch) zu pflegen ist nicht nur für den Anwender aufwändig, sondern belastet auch die Server, da beide ein "emerge sync" ausführen. 
> 
> 

 

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, esearch / eupdatedb führt kein emerge sync aus, und wenn man esync benutzt braucht man kein `emerge --sync` mehr ausführen, insofern ist es aus rsync-Server Sicht egal.

----------

## rblock

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, esearch / eupdatedb führt kein emerge sync aus...

 

Dann muss ich mich gerade heute Mittag verlesen haben.  :Wink: 

Allerdings habe ich auch nur überflogen, was Du Dir mit David für ein Wortgefecht geleistet hast.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Eruierende Grüße

----------

